# Leopard Gecko with runny nose???



## Mort (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi,

We bought a Leopard Gecko at the weekend - absolutely gorgeous, completely smitten  

We're trying to make sure we're doing everything right for the little fella, so I've been doing lots of reading. I'm a little concerned, because around his nose looks a bit wet, and I've read that they are meant to be 'clean, dry and without discharge'. I can't find anything that says what might be wrong, so I wondered if anybody here could help? 
He's eating well, seems quite inquisitive, albeit a little nervous, but I figured that would be the case. Probably over-reacting, but I thought it would be better to check than leave it and for him to get sick.

Thank you in advance,

Claire


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Thats one of the first signs of a Respiratory Infection (RI) I would make sure the temps are at the higher end of its range and keep a close eye on him to make sure it doent get any worse... if it does you may need to see the Vet. 

I just did a quick search on the net and came up with this site:
http://www.drgecko.com/respiratory.htm

Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

keep an cloce eye on his breathing, if he starts panting you have to take him to a vet.


----------



## Mort (Jun 8, 2005)

Thank you both very much - very useful website. I might just take him to the vet anyway, I'd rather be safe than sorry.

Hope the poor little guy's ok


----------



## Mort (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi,

Took him to the vet yesterday, and he's absolutely fine :lol: Apparently he just has a very shiny nose! Vet said his breathing was ok, and that he looked really healthy, so I'll stop being 'neurotic mum' now  

Thank you for your advice guys,

Claire


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

good news :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Hay great!  shiney nose aye


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

hahhaha your not the first to have this, i to am neurotic when it comes to my reptiles.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

LMAO @ a shiney nose!


----------



## Human_Gecko (Jun 27, 2005)

Lol it looks like your avatar is "lHao". Hopefully you guys aren't stupid enough to not know what the "H" stands for.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

i no LMAO and LMFAO but never ered LHAO ? Go on im stupid what does it mean?


----------

